# Champ Joe Soto defends featherweight title against Joe Warren at Bellator 27



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator Fighting Championships featherweight champion Joe Soto (9-0 MMA, 4-0 BFC) puts his title on the line for the first time at Bellator 27 on Sept. 2.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) learned from sources close to the promotion that Soto and season-two tournament winner Joe Warren (4-1 MMA, 3-0 BFC) have verbally agreed to meet at Bellator 27 and bout agreements are expected to be finalized shortly.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This is gonna be a very interesting fight.
Warren, who surprised a lot of people in his first fights, now seems to be a realy tough tough contender in the FW div.
His fight against Freire was one of the best fights imo, a lot of action.
His incredible wrestling may cause Soto some problems, and i think if he can impose his wrestling, he will win this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah if there is anything I've learned is that never to underestimate Joe Warren, cause anything is possible with him!raise01:


----------

